
Ether Prices Plunge in GDAX Exchange Flash Crash - brianprovost
http://www.coindesk.com/13-ethereum-ether-prices-plunge-2500-gdax-exchange-flash-crash/
======
subru
For the uninitiated, this often serves to gobble up anyone who had a resting
stop loss order on that exchange all the way down to the low price. Ostensibly
crypto markets don't account for circuit breaker scenarios. Very much wild
Wild West.

